# any idea what this is



## brown down (Mar 20, 2013)

these logs have been laying along the side of the road by me for months. I have my guesses as to what they could be but gonna leave it up to the experts. I know the farmer and if it is what i think it is i will ask him if i can remove it for him


[attachment=20937]



[attachment=20938]


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Mar 20, 2013)

Mulberry?


----------



## oregonburls (Mar 20, 2013)

brown down said:


> these logs have been laying along the side of the road by me for months. I have my guesses as to what they could be but gonna leave it up to the experts. I know the farmer and if it is what i think it is i will ask him if i can remove it for him



Looks like walnut but I am a burl guy. LOL!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2013)

looks like walnut to me also.


----------



## brown down (Mar 20, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> looks like walnut to me also.



looks to red to be walnut??


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like walnut to me. Nothing about them *does not* look like walnut except the missing yellowish-orangish inner bark, but that fades away after the tree dies so I still think walnut since they have been sitting out a while and had time to lose that color.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2013)

brown down said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like walnut to me also.
> ...



I think it does that with exposure to the elements and sun. My stacks which are dry are red but when I run it thru planer it may be one of the many walnut colors underneath.


----------



## Daren (Mar 20, 2013)

Ancient Arborist said:


> Mulberry?



That is what I think too, red mulberry.


.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2013)

Well when Daren speaks about Mulberry we better listen. He's milled much more of that species than me. 

Daren is it the bark mainly that makes you say mulberry? I do agree BW bark is more furrowed than that on those size trees. As to color I can't see any red in the wood at all - it all looks brown on my puter that's why I went with BW.


----------



## Daren (Mar 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Daren is it the bark mainly that makes you say mulberry?... As to color I can't see any red in the wood at all



2 things, the bark and the light chocolate''ish'' heartwood ? (I'm *sorta* color blind, so that is what I call it ) color of the wood after UV exposure.
Red mulberry is just the name, it's not really red (and white mulberry is not white)...Red mulberry is actually yellow, like it's cousin osage when fresh milled, and darkens like osage but much faster. Here is some red mulberry on my mill. In the bright sunlight the yellow is washed out a little...
[attachment=20957]

Here is a cool little scrap from my shop showing the distinction of sapwood/heartwood after it ''ages'' and is UV exposed. This piece has baby burls in it, why the heartwood is pushing through the sapwood.










Heartwood side of the same piece...






...All that said. I could be wrong and that is not red mulberry in the first post/pictures, just my guess from what I see there. Split open will tell the tale, if it's yellow(ish) I'd be for sure.




.


----------



## Daren (Mar 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Red mulberry is just the name, it's not really red (and white mulberry is not white)...



:wacko1: I get so ''wood'' focused sometimes, that above quote is proof. They get their names from the color of their fruit. :i_dunno:


.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Daren said:
> 
> 
> > Red mulberry is just the name, it's not really red (and white mulberry is not white)...
> ...



I get it now. So answer me this one then Da Vinci - why is it that we drive on a parkway, and park in a driveway?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Daren said:
> 
> 
> > Daren said:
> ...



we put engines in cars and motors in sewing machines but we go to the Dept. of motor vehicles to drive and A Harley Engine cycle?? Or nascar motorsports- Mulberries aint the only thing confusing. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

Back to the wood- Jeff you are just going to have to bring it home and skin that turkey.  miserable job but somebody has to do it.


----------



## brown down (Mar 20, 2013)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: you guys crack me up:wacko1::wacko1: 
guess there is only one way to find out and open them up! I will post some pics when i get an open grain shots. mulberry from what i understand tho doesn't grown in this climate, I could be wrong.... I don't know if it could be red oak, if thats the case i won't want it


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like mulberry to me to... The oxidized wood seems to be exactly the same color as Bradford pear when I've seen it locally. The rings are more pronounced and the bark is different from pear, but the color is pretty much the same around here. Pretty stuff!


----------



## gvwp (Mar 20, 2013)

My first guess when I saw the photos was also Mulberry.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 20, 2013)

brown down said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like walnut to me also.
> ...



After walnut has been cut and sat out in the dry air and sun it turns that shade, im almost positive thats walnut. Wish i could find piles of walnut in the road ditch...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeff - Your only a little over an hour south of me (if that) and we have some huge old growth Mulberry here. I wouldn't count it out based on geographical reasons. ~ Scott


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks a bit like elm to me. Gary


----------



## healeydays (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe a stupid question, any old leaves from it still lying around?


----------



## brown down (Mar 22, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Maybe a stupid question, any old leaves from it still lying around?



no, unfortunately not, with the wind we have had, and its been sitting there before sandy..

only way i guess i will know is to take the saw to her


----------

